# Showreel erstellen



## renard (28. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Eine Firma, bei der ich mich um ein Praktikum beworben habe, hat mich gebeten, ihr einen Showreel meiner Arbeiten zu schicken. Ich habe das noch nie gemacht und wäre dankbar für Tips/Erfahrungen, wie ihr eure erstellt habt (mit/ohne Menü, einfach alle Arbeiten hintereinander ablaufen lassen, Datei-Komprimierung, DVD-Cover?) bzw. wo es "Anleitungen" dazu gibt.


----------



## janoc (28. Januar 2008)

http://www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/new_media/stunning_showreels


----------



## renard (28. Januar 2008)

hi janoc!
Danke erst mal für den link. Das pdf-File loaded nicht down, ich wende mich mal an den Webmaster dort.


----------

